# High Power Inverter for Nissan Leaf Motor



## Ryanmo20 (7 mo ago)

Hello Everyone,

I’m looking to do an EV conversion but I am currently looking for the best motor/inverter combination. I’m interested in an AC motor and the Nissan Leaf motor is a top choice. However, I’m looking for 400+ hp so the stock inverter isn’t going to cut it. I’m looking at using a Tesla Model 3 battery so it will have the same voltage as a standard Nissan Leaf, around 350V nominal. Additionally, I’m wanting to utilize closed loop torque control via the stock Leaf resolver.

My main question is what is the best option for an inverter? Is it possible to change the igbts and current transducers in order to trick the control board into giving more power? Or would it be better to use an off the shelf VFD to control a diy igbt board?

And with the power I’m looking for, would the best option for the igbt layout be paralleled igbts, such as the layout in the picture below?

I’m an Electrical Engineer in progress so I’m fairly confident with most electronics, but the programming aspect is where I need most help.

Thank you for any responses!
Ryan


----------



## skyguy_6153 (Jul 15, 2017)

Ryanmo20 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I’m looking to do an EV conversion but I am currently looking for the best motor/inverter combination. I’m interested in an AC motor and the Nissan Leaf motor is a top choice. However, I’m looking for 400+ hp so the stock inverter isn’t going to cut it. I’m looking at using a Tesla Model 3 battery so it will have the same voltage as a standard Nissan Leaf, around 350V nominal. Additionally, I’m wanting to utilize closed loop torque control via the stock Leaf resolver.
> 
> ...


You should take a look at Arlin Sansome's build on endless sphere. Hi power inverter for Nissan leaf motor. Dyno's 302.3hp p15 - Endless Sphere


----------



## Ryanmo20 (7 mo ago)

Thanks for the response Skyguy! I have looked fairly in depth into his build, but I do know he used a different brain board along with hundreds of hours of programming. I was wondering if the original leaf brain board could be tapped into to run a second set of identical igbts to double the power output without needing to change brain boards.


----------

